
How to Fail with JavaScript - Widdershin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_-93M6A0Io
======
Widdershin
This is a talk about game development, genetic algorithms gone wrong, ascii
art misadventures and why I'm desperate enough to build a new language.

You might enjoy this talk if you've ever wanted to make games and found it
hard, had to write JavaScript and suffered, wanted to make a new programming
language, or if you're interested in WebAssembly or functional programming.

Happy to answer any questions :)

